# Want a guinea pig



## ILoveMyPug

Hello!

I have previously owned a beautiful guinea pig before and unfortunately she died from flystrike.

However, I really want another and I am worried history will repeat itself, I have moved area and we did have a fly problem recently - are there any precautions I can take to stop them getting in? Is their chicken wire that is too small for flies to get in?

My dad will more likely build me a hutch as he is brilliant at that. Or would an indoor hutch/run be better? Would the conservatory be too hot in summer?

I was planning on keeping him/her in the conservatory during the winter and in the garden in summer, but again, this fly thing concerns me.


----------



## WaveRider

What is flystrike? Sounds ominous!


----------



## Jazzy

Well I've had guinea pigs on and off for over 30 years and never encountered flystrike. We have 10 at the moment too.  Eight of ours live in hutches in the shed and my two oldest ones are inside piggies. If you keep their cage pretty clean and check them regularly then I'm sure they won't get fly strike.
I would get two piggies though rather than just one as they love company.


----------



## WaveRider

WaveRider said:


> What is flystrike? Sounds ominous!


Just read up on it. Unpleasant condition. :frown2:


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Wonder how mine got it then? 

So keeping the hutch clean is the main thing. Was just worried because of the fly problem we had during summer.

So if you keep yours in the shed, the conservatory would be ok then heat wise?

2 pigs? Don't tempt me! 

Yes I think you are right, 2 would be good. Can't get a ginger one though cos I don't want my baby thinking I am replacing her. 

What other colours are there?


----------



## Jazzy

Well the conservatory might be too hot in summer unless you have blinds. 
You can get them in almost any colour. Mine are various colours.

There are some threads here with some of my piggys.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/45853-guineas-sun.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/46359-more-guinea-pigs-sun.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/40453-our-guinea-pigs.html


----------



## CarolineH

I've bred and shown guinea pigs for some years now and never had a case of flystrike so you must have been really unlucky. There is a spray available made by Beaphar which you can spray on rear ends if you have them outside. Please do consider having two guineas though this time as they are social, herd animals and feel safer and more secure with another of their own kind. I just have mine as pets now and still have 14!


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Aah your pigs are cuuuuuuuute! 

Will defo get 2, my last one lived with our bunny so she wasn't lonely but I want to get 2 pigs!

My conservatory does have blinds but I probably will put them outside when it gets warm.

I will just keep him/her clean and should be ok! Or her/her, him/him, don't want any hanky panky in my house! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jazzy

I find females get on best together although I know people do have successful pairings with males but I'm not one of them unfortunately.


----------



## Marcia

We have a pair of males and i havn't had any problems (touch wood) 

My other half has the guinea pig bug again though and he wants to rehome another pair


----------



## CarolineH

When I bred, I always put baby males in with the stud boars to keep them company when they were not required for breeding. Now I have two older boars as pets who cannot be introduced as they have always lived apart so this weekend I am fetching two baby boars from a friend to pair up with each of them. Most of the boars I bred went in pairs as pets and most times that was successful. But then again I have had sows fall out so I suppose it all depends on their personalities really.


----------



## happysaz133

I've had GP for 21 years and ont had a case of flystrike, maybe it was a one off so you should be OK! My male pair were introduced at different ages but have done very well together, however I have been told females do best together. Best of luck whatever you decide!


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Thank you!

Managed to talk the boyfriend around.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

In Pets at Home, they are £19 each, is that cheap?!

Also, I have decided to keep them permanently indoors, maybe in the kitchen, we have quite a large kitchen and there is a good spot where I could keep them.

Would the standard plastic bottomed indoor cages be a sufficient size for 2? If I had just 1 and gave it a lot of cuddles and attention, would that keep it happy or would it need a sibling for definate?


----------



## Marcia

ILoveMyPug said:


> In Pets at Home, they are £19 each, is that cheap?!
> 
> Also, I have decided to keep them permanently indoors, maybe in the kitchen, we have quite a large kitchen and there is a good spot where I could keep them.
> 
> Would the standard plastic bottomed indoor cages be a sufficient size for 2? If I had just 1 and gave it a lot of cuddles and attention, would that keep it happy or would it need a sibling for definate?


I think that's expensive for a guinea pig. A local breeder by me sells them for £10 each and i get mine from a rescue in Nottingham


----------



## ILoveMyPug

I thought so too, will have to look around.

I am so concerned about this fly thing though because we had a crazy infestation in summer.

Can you get cages with tiny holes to stop flies getting in?


----------



## Jazzy

I wouldn't worry about the fly strike thing to be honest - as long as the cage and the guinea pigs are kept clean then you have nothing to worry about. Flies go in our shed especially when it's getting near to the time for the hutches to be cleaned out but none of my piggies have ever had flystrike or my rabbits who live outside in hutches.

Have you tried your local RSPCA, they might have some guinea pigs?

I have two indoor piggies that live seperately as they are male and female. The female is bossy and doesn't get on with other piggies so I keep her on her own but she gets plenty of attention and loves living next to the fridge. 
She's in a Nero 3 but for two piggies you will need a Nero 4.


----------



## CarolineH

Best to avoid P&H to be honest. Cavybreeders site is a good place to browse as is Cavy Classifieds. Or go for rescues as suggested before.

Also, if you are really that worried about flies, hang a fly paper up near the cage or even inside it if it can be high enough that the cavies cannot reach.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Thank you. 

I have found a breeder in my area selling 2 baby coronet boys, available next week - for £15 for the pair. They are gorgeous.

Fingers crossed for me! If I have no joy with these, I will look at shelters. Would be so good though cos they are practically around the corner, just hope they get back to me soon!

Can't find the Nero 4 thing, would this do for babies? How big would they be? (assuming they are 8 weeks).

http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-6C02+Cages/product-is-23807#tabs


----------



## ILoveMyPug

I am viewing them tomorrow, really hope I get them!


----------



## CarolineH

Good luck! I hope you get them!


----------



## Jazzy

ILoveMyPug said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have found a breeder in my area selling 2 baby coronet boys, available next week - for £15 for the pair. They are gorgeous.
> 
> Fingers crossed for me! If I have no joy with these, I will look at shelters. Would be so good though cos they are practically around the corner, just hope they get back to me soon!
> 
> Can't find the Nero 4 thing, would this do for babies? How big would they be? (assuming they are 8 weeks).
> 
> Cavie Guinea Pig 80 Cage by Ferplast-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


No that ones far too small really. It's only just big enough for one baby guinea pig and you would have to buy another cage when it was an adult.

You need something about this size for two piggies. http://www.petsathome.com/find/cate...Cages/category-is-6C02+Cages/product-is-23808


----------



## CarolineH

I agree with Jazzy. That's a much better size.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Ah thanks! Just thought I would mention, I have been in touch with a lady selling a cage and it is 80cm long, she said it would be ok for 2 pigs or 1 rabbit, would that be ok or should I still go for the one you just posted? There are no accessories though. It is only 6 months old and £25!

Going to see my pigs tonight, I am nervous! They have just put on the ad that they are provisionally reserved!


----------



## Jazzy

No a cage that is 80cm long isn't big enough for two guinea pigs, not really big enough for one adult one to be honest. My hamster is in a cage that is nearly 80cm long. Have a look on Zooplus, they were selling very large cages quite cheap a few months ago. Not sure how long they take for delivery though.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

That is a shame. I better get the [email protected] one then and lie to my bf about how much it is!  

Edit: I have a large pen (kindly donated by my pooch  ) so they will get plenty of grass and exercise, weather permitting, how many times and for how long should they be in there?

Found this, someone said on a review that the bars are too far apart from young pigs, what do you think? The price is amazing!

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/cages/rabbit_cage/83034


----------



## CarolineH

ILoveMyPug said:


> That is a shame. I better get the [email protected] one then and lie to my bf about how much it is!


What fellas don't know doesn't hurt them.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Hehe, what do you think of my link above? I think that looks huge!


----------



## CarolineH

That's fine. You can always pop in something for them to use as a hiding place plus a Chube or two. No, 29mm bar spacing is not too wide. Baby pigs wouldn't even be able to reach up to the bars until they had grown a bit more anyway and 8 week old cavies would be too well grown to get through.


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear about the loss of your Guinea  when I had mine outdoors I used to put a piece of netting (nets on the window.. lol) over the cage opening, it stopped flys getting in, but still let air through etc. 

He ended up coming into the living room though and never went back into his outdoor hutch  I've had 5 Guineas since then and they've all lived indoors! 

My current Guinea cost me £25, so I'd say that £19 compared to that was cheap lol. He was worth it though 

Good look with your new ones! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Jazzy

I was just looking at that one earlier but reading the reviews it's not all that strong and the paint soon comes off the bars. The bars would be find for young pigs I think - I think all guinea pig cages have the same spacing. I had a very tiny guinea pig a few months ago and I was a bit worried about her getting through the bars but she didn't.

Have you looked on ebay?


----------



## ILoveMyPug

I have but there are none in my area and the majority are pick up only. 

For the price, I think it would be ok as a starter as I really don't want to miss out on these pigs, they are gorgeous!

Thanks for the advice! I am going to get them one of those cuddle beds that 2 can fit in. Will get some cute piccies of that!


----------



## Jazzy

They are cute but you will be forever washing them cos they will wee and poo in them I'm afraid. :laugh:


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Awww! Little buggers!


----------



## ILoveMyPug

I have met them! 

I held one and he held the other, they are only 4 weeks old, he introduced me to the parents, his dad is HUGE, his mum is pregnant, busy woman! They are all beautiful, I have paid in full and am collecting them next Friday! 

Can't believe how many he has! He showed me around and they were all running and squeaking like crazy things! So cute!


----------



## Jazzy

Aww can't wait to see them. Are they both the same colour and have you decided on any names yet?


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Yes they are both exactly the same!

Was thinking Pickle for one, maybe Pepper for the other but not sure! Will probably get to know their personalities before I make a 100% decision!

Pics on Friday!


----------



## ILoveMyPug

I will add an official pic for now but I will provide some cutie ones in their new home! 

Am getting their stuff tomorrow, found a cage for £90, shhhh, don't tell the boyfriend!


----------



## happysaz133

Aww cute pigger!


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Wish it was Friday!  

Just a quick question, I have now placed the cage on a nice tall cabinet and placed it in what would be our dining area, which is open plan to the kitchen so they can see us when we are coming through etc as we use the kitchen a lot, only thing is, it is next to a radiator, I have it right down but totally off makes the room very cold so are they ok with it on a very small amount just to take the edge off it?


----------



## CarolineH

They will be fine with normal room temperature but nothing too hot. If they start scraping away bedding to mlie against the floor then you will know they are getting too warm. Also, if their ears are normally pale they will start to go pink. What they really do not like is damp and humidity.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

They should be ok then. 

When we are cooking, I will keep the extractor on to stop any un-necessary heat and steam. They aren't too close anyway.

I did feel down the side of the cage when the radiator was on and I don't think it will affect them at all, it will just make that corner of the room a bit cosier. 

They will be next to a window but I never use it and it is always shaded.

Want them so much, right now, a few days earlier shouldn't make a difference should it!? :blushing: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## ILoveMyPug

I bought some more things from [email protected] last night from this range - Naturals Gnaw Stone Stack for Small Pets by Boredom Breaker-Treats-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop, but can't get my particular boredom breakers up on their website but basically one is a dangly thing with wood bits on and a nut (all natural material) and the other is nuts again but with loofah to help their teeth, is this ok to digest if they do?

I also bought this, hope they like it! 

2 Way Snuggles Hooded Bed for Guinea Pigs and Rabbits by Boredom Breaker-Fabric-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop


----------



## Jazzy

ILoveMyPug said:


> They should be ok then.
> 
> When we are cooking, I will keep the extractor on to stop any un-necessary heat and steam. They aren't too close anyway.
> 
> I did feel down the side of the cage when the radiator was on and I don't think it will affect them at all, it will just make that corner of the room a bit cosier.
> 
> They will be next to a window but I never use it and it is always shaded.
> 
> Want them so much, right now, a few days earlier shouldn't make a difference should it!? :blushing: :smilewinkgrin:


Why do you have to wait until Friday, is there a reason?


----------



## ILoveMyPug

He just wants to have it where they are exactly 5 weeks - I would love them sooner though. He was also monitoring them as he separated them from their parents but he said they were doing well.


----------



## Jazzy

Oh I see.

One of my females was really really tiny when I got her, she couldn't have been more than a few weeks old judging by the size of her and she was all on her own so I bought her.

This is her.























































She was so tiny that she could get out of the holes in the exercise pen.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Wow, comparing her to the other pig, she is miniscule! 

How sweet, they are both beautiful.


----------



## Jazzy

She's a little fatty now though and I had to get her a new friend because the other two females started bullying her so her and her new friend live in a 5ft hutch in the shed and get on like a house on fire.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Aaw evil pigs bullying her! Glad she has a new cage mate! 

She looks like a hamster in that pic, she is so small! 

I sooooooooooo wish I could get mine tonight! I do not like waiting for anything, especially when I see so many cute piggies on here! :cryin:


----------



## CarolineH

Jazzy, your little one looked like she was only 3 or 4 weeks when you got her!  GPs should be 5 weeks old minimum before they go to new homes. I normally rehomed mine between 6 and 8 weeks old, sometimes keeping them a while longer if they had been small at birth.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Mine are 5 weeks old tomorrow and they are a good size - can't wait another day, it is killing me! 

I want to kiss their guinea pig lips! :001_wub:

Not sure if anyone saw my links a few posts above but are those toys safe for them?


----------



## CarolineH

Umm well I don't kiss my guinea pigs lips as then I would only have myself to blame if I got bitten! Also, please do consider that a human face going so close to a baby guinea pig can be terrifying for it! They are a prey animal and teeth so close to them? Well how would you feel? Kiss the back of their heads by all means but kissing their lips, especially as they do eat certain droppings that they produce to aid their own digestion? 

Yes, those toys will be fine.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

I will kiss their rosette on their heads, will keep away from their lips then! 

Do they ever bite when you handle them? I know my last one never did, she used to smile at me when I tipped her back and tickled her belly!


----------



## Jazzy

CarolineH said:


> Umm well I don't kiss my guinea pigs lips as then I would only have myself to blame if I got bitten! Also, please do consider that a human face going so close to a baby guinea pig can be terrifying for it! They are a prey animal and teeth so close to them? Well how would you feel? Kiss the back of their heads by all means but kissing their lips, especially as they do eat certain droppings that they produce to aid their own digestion?
> 
> Yes, those toys will be fine.


I think I have read that they can catch colds from us too somewhere, is that true Caroline?


----------



## Jazzy

ILoveMyPug said:


> I will kiss their rosette on their heads, will keep away from their lips then!
> 
> Do they ever bite when you handle them? I know my last one never did, she used to smile at me when I tipped her back and tickled her belly!


I've never been bitten by any of ours although Ginger one of my boars does like to nibble you and pull at your clothes if he gets the chance.:laugh:


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Aah I wouldn't mind the nibbling on clothes but not my skin, I get enough bites off my hammy, he scares me sometimes!


----------



## CarolineH

I've only ever had a nip from one when she was being aggressive towards another sow and I waded in to seperate them, as ya do! 

No, they cannot catch our colds apparently Jazzy although it would make sense not to expose them to our germs if we have a bug of any sort - just in case.


----------



## ILoveMyPug

It is getting closer!  :blushing:

I have put newspaper and hay in the pet carrier, along with 2 bed buddies, which will hopefully comfort them! 

Come to mummy Teddy and Toffee! :laugh:


----------



## ILoveMyPug

I need to ask, for all those long haired piggy owners, do you trim their fur and is it easy? I tried with my teddy bear hamster but he wouldn't keep still and I only managed to cut one side! 

Is it something a vet nurse is better doing? How often would it need cutting?


----------



## Jazzy

I've got a piggy that needs a trim every so often. She was quite easy to do even though she's not the tamest of piggies.

This is her




























Love the names Teddy and Toffee.

What time are you going for them?


----------



## ILoveMyPug

Beautiful! :blushing:

I am running out of the office at 4pm, will try and sneak out earlier if I can! 

Looks like you have done a good job on her, think I may need to do a furdressing course! :laugh:


----------

